# My beach boys



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

The boys and I had a wonderful trip to Cape Cod. We had a great morning with Leeann, Marianne and their pups one day. It was so great to meet them all! My boys had a great time swimming and playing. We took them to the Nickerson State Park ponds everyday for some quality time in the water. They just loved it! Even Dugan did some swimming. Brady is obsessed with water so he had a blast. Here are a few pictures from our trip.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

A few more


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just one more with Leeann and her boys, me and my boys and Marianne with Izzy.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What cute pics! Looks like everyone had a lot of fun!
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They look like they had a nice vacation. You're a good Mom to deal with the clean up!! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, and I love the last pic, except Marianne is the only one with one Hav - it looks like she needs one more!:wink:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these! I love their little sun hut...how cute is that? I also like the one with you guys and all your pups in it. Looks like you all had a great time


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

what great pictures!! thanks for sharing


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, great pictures of your boys of summer! You are brave, dealing with wet, sandy dogs afterwards! lol Probably worth every second of cleaning up when you see just how much fun they have playing in the water. Love the group shot!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Karen. It was so fun to get to meet you and the boys, we had a really good time also. Both Riley & Monte slept ALL day yesterday catching up on some much needed zzz's after our vacation.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are great photos! I'd love to take the dogs to the lake but don't know if it's allowed. I guess I should check into it, wonder how they'd react to the water.

You all look so relaxed and happy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the pix, Karen! Looks like it was a great vacation; swimming, relaxing, meeting w/friends. Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures. Looks like you had a perfect vacation!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Great pictures, looks like Brady and Dugan had alot of fun.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures Karen. I love how Brady just walks right in and hangs out in the water. We had a great time and really enjoyed the get together. It's always so much fun to meet people from the forum. Glad you enjoyed your vacation.


----------



## midnightsmom (Jun 25, 2009)

Love the pics, looks like everyone had a great time!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Great pictures! That Brady is just so darn cute - I love how he's wading in the water.


----------



## fuzzylittleskosh4 (Aug 17, 2009)

oooooooo they are so cute what is the dogs name on the 3rd picture dow because he looks just like my havanese


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I think you are talking about Monte. The picture with the few of us and the dogs? Leeann is holding Monte. She was wonderful and hosted a small playdate for us while we visited the Cape.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the pictures! How long did it take you to clean the dogs afterward, and did you have to bathe them daily before bed?

Love the group shot, too! It is so neat to see forum members with their dogs!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Good to see all the Havs having fun!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sheri, I have to tell you that I didn't bathe them until the end of the week. We never did make it to the ocean and the ponds were went to were fresh water ponds, so the water was clean. I just brushed the sand out and went on with our day.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Loved the BIG pictures!!


----------

